# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  إصدارات حسينيه جديده

## رحيل الزمن

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*مجموعة اشرطه الحسينيه الجديده* 
*1- شريط فرحة عرس لرادود (مهدي المؤمن):* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2127* 
*2- شريط ما أمللك لرادود (رائد الكربلائي )* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2124* 
*3- شريط طيري ياطيارة لرادود (صلاح الرمضان)* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2122* 
*4- شريط علي في قلب كل مؤمن لرادود (محمد الحجيرات)* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2121* 
*5- شريط وطنا يا وطنا لرادود (حسين الحجامي)* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2119* 
*6- شريط باقي لبناني (لفرقة البواسل)* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2116* 
*7- شريط فتية الصدر لرادود (زيد الكاظمي)* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2114* 
*8- شريط أخي الشهيد (لفرقة الأسراء)* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2112* 
*9- شريط سامراء الأسيرة لرادود (عامر المالكي)* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2107* 
*10- شريط بشارة لرادود (ياسر الحبابي)* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2104* 
*11- شريط كفنوا الكاظم لرادود (الشيخ حسين الاكرف)* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2102* 
*12- شريط حرمة الإسلام لرادود (الشيخ حسين الاكرف)* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2101* 
*13- شريط هل أرى قبولا لرادود (السيد وليد المزيدي)* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2099* 
*14- منحة السماء إصدارات مشتركه* 
*http://www.shiavoice.com/sound.php?catid=2097* 
*ونسألكم الدعاء جميعا بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد* 
*رحيل الزمن/ابن القديح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكور اخوي والله يعطيك العافية ..

ننتظر كل جديد ..

----------


## رحيل الزمن

*تسلمي ياختي العزيزة يا شذى الزهراء* 

*على المرور والتوقيع الرائع وجعلك الله من*

*أنصار القا ئم الحجة إبن الحسن عجل الله تعالى* 

*فرجه الشريف إن شاء الله*

*ودمـــــــ بـــود ـــــتـــي*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور اخوي على الجهد الرائع
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
بنتظار جديدك 
تحياتي لك 
الــنــاري

----------


## رحيل الزمن

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل إلى جميع مشرفين* 

*وأعضاء منتدى الناصرة الثقافي وبالخصوص*

*إلى أخي الناري  واشكره على المرور الرائع*

*ودمــــــ بــــــود ـــــــت*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك ربي العافيه على الأصدارات* 
*وجهود ما ننحرم منه إن شاء الله* 
*وبنتظار المزيد* 

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## سيناريو

*مشكور اخوي رحيل الزمن* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه على المجهود الرائع*

----------


## رحيل الزمن

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد*

*تسلم يا القلب المرح على مرورك الرائع*

*وتوقيعق الجميل بصراحه فن في تصميم التواقيع الرائعه*

*ورزقنا الله في الدنيا زيارة محمد وآل محمد وفي الآخرة شفاعة محمد وآل محمد*

*مشكوووورة ياإختي يا سيناريو على مرورك الجميل*

*وتوقيعك الرائع ولا أروع وتعطير هذه الصفحة بحضورك وردك*

*لاحرمنا منكم جميعا ان شاء الله تعالى ان يرزقنا زيارة الاطهار في الدنيا*

*وشفاعة الاطهار في الآخرة بحق الصلاة عللى محمد وآل محمد*

*ودمــــــــ بــخــــيــر ـــتــــم*

----------


## خادمة الزهراء1



----------


## LUCKY

مشكور رحيل الزمن 

جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## رحيل الزمن

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد*

*تسلمي يا إختي العزيزة يا خادمة الزهراء1*

*على مروركِ الرائع وتوقيعكِ الجميل*

*تسلم يا أخيlucky على مرورك وتوقيعك الرائع* 

*ودمتم بخير جميعا*

----------


## رحال1300

مشكور حبيبي  على هذه المشاركة الجميلة
يعطيك  الف عافية

----------


## رحيل الزمن

_تسلم حبيبي رحال 1300 على مرورك الرائع_

_ودمت بود_ 

_رحيل الزمن_

----------


## Taka

*مشكور اخوي ...*

----------


## رحيل الزمن

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد*

*تسلم يا خوي يا لمهرشاد على مرورك الرائع* 

*وتوقيعك الجميل  وربي يعطيك الف عافيه*

*ودمــــــ بــخــير ــــت*

----------


## احزان في مكان

مشكور يار حيل الزمن
 و اتمنى  منك وضع قصيدة
 ولائية
 للاستاذ جعفر القشعمي 
التي تعرض على
 قناة فورتين

----------

